# St. Joseph River Outing Nov. 7th



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Spank the River outing sponsored by the St. Joseph Fishing League

Saturday, Nov 7th

In honor of our good friend Dan Spanky Johnson, we will have an overnight outing on the St. Joe River out of Shamrock Park in Berrien Springs. This is a fun outing, no entry fees, just a gathering of great fisherman to fish the river, share fish tales and have a great time. If there are those that want to toss in $20 a boat and hold a mini tournament that can be arranged. 

Please sign up if you will be attending. 

For those of you that dont know, Dan was diagnosed with some serious medical issues recently and is consumed with doctors visits and examinations. This is in honor of him to have him come out and relax for a weekend doing what he loves best, Steelhead fishing the Joe. 

The plan is to fish into the afternoon, and then do a bon fire on the river. I will be bringing my 4 burner LP gas grille to cook on. Please bring a something for the grill, enough for everyone in your party and maybe a little extra to share. Plan on spending the night in the area, there is limited space in the cabins, we have all 3 reserved. These are on a first come first served basis and space is limited. 

Also an option, just up the street is:

Village Inn Motel Berrien Springs
9008 N Us 31, Berrien Springs&#8206; - (269) 471-1354&#8206;

Rate is 52.99 + tax and currently there is 15 rooms available for the 6th and 7th of Nov 

The next closest is Benton Harbor, several to chose from, Courtyard by Marriott, Holiday Inn Express, Red Roof and Super 8. I know that the Courtyard has 24 hr video in the lot. 

For those that may want to camp and where this entire thing is taking place-:

http://www.shamrockpark.net/

Shamrock Park has camping for 20.00 a night that includes electric. The link has directions and contact information. 

Get the boats ready and lets show Dan how to put a Spank on the river. 

The St. Joe League


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

While I generally don't run my little jet in the river for a period between when leaves drop unitl around Thanksgiving when leaves are generally washed out, I'd be interested should someone have an open seat. 

These river outings have always been the best outings I can remember (or don't remember) either way..:lol: Arrrrgh!


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

I might make it up there. I am am right in niles about 20 minutes away. I will have to see if my buddy will go and take his boat. I have no trailer for my boat


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey guys, I gotta tell ya I am very flattered, but I have a little problem with the 7th of Nov. I have a previous engagement for that day on another river.Its an event I have been fishing with my son since he was 8 yrs old(12 yrs ago) and I would really like to be there, especially since they asked me to bring the pork sammies.

I wish I could be at both places, and even if I can't make the day of the 7th, I might be able to make it for the bonfire and shananigans afterwards,but that would be a long day for me for sure.
Since it is like 6 weeks away, do ya think we could move it up 1 week?

I know if we moved it back, it would be too close for the gun hunters. Whataya say guys, could we , huh?

It really bothers me to ask, especially since you are doing this in my name, but the 7th of Nov just won't work. If it can't be changed, I promise to make an appearance later that afternoon/evening.I know a few of the BC river ratts will be at the tourney I am at also, so the 31st of Oct would work better for them too. I know its holloween.:chillin:

You guys decide, and thanks again for the thought and effort to do this. I am truly humbled.


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

I feel a little weird about asking this as I have not met Dan in person yet, but I would like to attend if the outing is on Oct. 31st. He has helped me through posting over the years and has been friendly on the river even though he doesn't know me from Adam. I hope Spanky is feeling well and has the raft above water.
Mark - Drift


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks, I am doing well and the Raft has yet to touch the water this fall. I hope to change that in the next few days. The 31st would work best for me too. If it is the 7th of Nov. I will only be able to stop by for an hr or two after the tourney I am already in. ETA would be 6-7 pm


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

Spanky,
I feel stupid. I just read the BBQ outing so now I know where all the effort is being directed right now. I was wondering why nothing had happened on the fishing one recently. Dan, I will have to miss the 17th event but hope to read the BBQ more closely to see if I can pass along some money and well wishes. Unfortunately I know a little about what you are going through as a dear friend is fighting the disease now as well. I hope you are finding hope through all of this. If the 31st works out I look forward to meeting you there.
Mark


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks Mark, and tell your buddy, I said to keep fighting, and keep the hope.


----------

